# Westgate Stout Extravaganza 2019



## fcmcg (8/5/19)

Westgate Stout Extravaganza will again be held this year at the Local Hotel in Bay st Port Melbourne on Sunday July 7 .
Entries will close Saturday June 22 nd , 2019 .
Interstate entries are welcome but must be posted to Grain and Grape in Whitehall st , Yarraville.they must reach grain and grape by June 22nd .
Due to logistics, prizes won’t be posted .
There will be prizes for 1st,2nd and third as well as medals . There will also be plenty of raffle prizes for anyone who attends on the day.
There is a prize for novice brewer
There is a prize for best brewer
There is a perpetual trophy for club of show ( which Merri mashers currently have )
We are also seeking judges . Please see below .
Entry forms available shortly on here
Or via the club web site
www.westgatebrewers.org



Call for judges just went out for Westgate Brewers Stout Extravaganza 2019. If you didn't get it and are interested PM me and I will pass on the email address. They will be looking for a range of judges including novices. It is BJCP registered for those who are.

As per last year, we will have a Specialty Category for those brewers who like to experiment. There were a huge number of entries, with Specialty being the second largest, so this will require additional judges. Feel free to pass this request around. If anyone has an interest in the Specialty Category, let me know and I will pencil you in.



2017 AABC Style Guidelines



Cat 8: Porter

8.1 English Porter

8.2 American Porter

8.3 Baltic Porter



Cat 9: Stout

9.1 Sweet Stout

9.2 Irish Stout

9.3 Oatmeal Stout

9.4 Irish Extra Stout



Cat 10: Strong Stout

10.1 Tropical Stout

10.2 Foreign Extra Stout

10.3 American Stout

10.4 Imperial Stout



Specialty Category

Must specify the base beer from those listed above.

17.1 Fruit Beer

17.2 Spice, Herb or Vegetable Beer

18.2 Classic Style Smoked Beer

18.3 Specialty Smoked Beer18.4 Wood Aged Beer

18.5 Specialty Wood Aged Beer

18.6 Belgian Specialty Ale

18.9 Experimental Beer



The BJCP registered competition will be held at The Local, 22-24 Bay Street, Port Melbourne. The date is Sunday 7 th July.

The venue is a short walk from the end of the 109 light rail line, or there are buses that come down Bay Street.



Meals will be available downstairs from 12:00. The venue has been renovated this year and looks a lot neater. Meals are updated as are the beers on tap.



Judging will start at 1:00pm and should be complete for presentations before 6:00pm. I would like to have 11 tables of 3 judges each to ensure we can get through the entries in good time.Again it will be queued judging.

More information will be sent once we have finalised some of the details. If there are other people that may be interested in judging a competition, feel free to forward this as they are more than welcome. If you are club members, please forward a copy to your newsletter editor for inclusion in your next newsletter.



If you have entries or preferences, please let me know so I can fit you into categories

Drop off for entries close Saturday 22nd June
Drop off at-
Grain and Grape Yarraville 
Wollert home brew Geelong 
Greensborough home brew 
Keg king Springvale 
Brewers den Boronia 
Home make it Revervoir store only 

Regards
Ferg
President


----------



## moonhead (27/5/19)

Are the entry forms around somewhere? Website just say's "Coming soon".


----------



## fcmcg (4/6/19)

I’m onto it 
The it people reckon they will have it up tomorrow night


----------



## fcmcg (6/6/19)

Entry forms are live on the club web page 
www.westgatebrewers.org 
Under Stout extravaganza page


----------



## NealK (7/7/19)

Today is the day folks! 
Good luck to everyone that has entered. We hope to have the results up this evening. We will put them on our facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/groups/westgatebrewers/


----------



## MelbBrew (7/7/19)

NealK said:


> Today is the day folks!
> Good luck to everyone that has entered. We hope to have the results up this evening. We will put them on our facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/westgatebrewers/



Just wondering if score sheets will be posted out to the entrants? Would like to see any feedback to do better next time [emoji1303]


----------



## PaleRider (7/7/19)

MelbBrew said:


> Just wondering if score sheets will be posted out to the entrants? Would like to see any feedback to do better next time [emoji1303]


Have you seen the results?
It seems only members of Westgate brewers can access the facebook page...
Typically the score sheets are emailed out...


----------



## snails07 (7/7/19)

PaleRider said:


> Have you seen the results?
> It seems only members of Westgate brewers can access the facebook page...
> Typically the score sheets are emailed out...


No results on their facebook page yet


----------



## MelbBrew (7/7/19)

PaleRider said:


> Have you seen the results?
> It seems only members of Westgate brewers can access the facebook page...
> Typically the score sheets are emailed out...



Haven’t seen the full results yet. I briefly dropped in to the Local to catch the top 3 announcements. It was Very well put together and a great turn out namely by members of Westgate and Merri Mashers. 

Unfortunately I could only stay for a moment as was with the kiddos and in laws. 

I’m looking forward to the feedback and crossing fingers I didn’t take home the wooden spoon


----------



## NealK (7/7/19)

Sorry but we have had some issues with the results this year. I don't think we will be able to publish tonight until we work out what has happened. I know this is disappointing but we need to make sure everything is accurate. Hopefully we will be sorted by tomorrow night.


----------



## PaleRider (8/7/19)

NealK said:


> Sorry but we have had some issues with the results this year. I don't think we will be able to publish tonight until we work out what has happened. I know this is disappointing but we need to make sure everything is accurate. Hopefully we will be sorted by tomorrow night.


All good Neal... thanks for the update


----------



## NealK (8/7/19)

Results are on the facebook page.
Also you should all have received your judging sheets this evening.


----------



## mic (10/7/19)

http://vicbrew.org/results/WestgateStoutExtravaganzaFullResults2019.pdf


----------



## Truman42 (10/7/19)

Wholly shit, Just received an email that I placed second in the Strong Stout section. Im really happy about that as I didnt expect to get such a good score.


----------

